# Square Card Reader (Canada)



## 100%Natural (May 27, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone in Canada has been using the Square reader for sales?  I have heard terrible reviews about their customer service or should I say lack thereof.

A friend of mine signed up months ago for an account and still hasn't received her reader and hasn't heard a peep from customer service either.

With PayPal not being available here yet, I believe it is my only option.  

Has anyone had any trouble with it?  Is it worth the possible headaches?


----------



## misskat22 (May 27, 2013)

I just signed up today, so I'll let you know  So far I'm happy with the app and the website, but we'll see how long it takes to get my card reader


----------



## 100%Natural (May 27, 2013)

That's great to know.  Thanks.  Can you still take debit and credit cards without the reader?


----------



## misskat22 (May 28, 2013)

I think it does give you the option to manually input the card number but it charges you and extra 15 cents for charges manually input. I did get an email last night saying my card reader had shipped, and that it would take 5-10 business days to arrive.


----------



## 100%Natural (May 29, 2013)

That's great news!  I signed up last night so it will be interesting to see how soon they ship it out.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Miz Jenny (May 29, 2013)

I've had mine but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 1, 2013)

Still waiting on mine to arrive.  It was shipped a couple of weeks ago, so I'm hoping it arrives soon.


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 1, 2013)

I got an email saying that it was shipped a couple of days ago.  I don't believe it for a second, but here's hoping they actually did!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jun 1, 2013)

It took forever to get mine, then they sent me two.


----------



## misskat22 (Jun 2, 2013)

Apparently they couldn't verify my bank account so I had to input the info again, the account has mine and my husbands name on it, but I'm wondering if for some reason the bank doesn't recognize me as the account holder, so I filled in the info again with my husbands name on it..will see what happens. Card reader hasn't arrived yet, but I only signed up last Monday.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 3, 2013)

I was able to verify mine without any trouble but I have heard of others having trouble.  Usually they are with minor banks/credit unions when they are having trouble.  One lady even changed banks over it because the bank gave them such attitude when asked for help....


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 3, 2013)

Apparently you can go and pick up the reader at an Apple Store, Walmart, Futureshop etc and they will reimburse you for the cost.  There is supposed to be a code you can use to get your money back.


----------



## misskat22 (Jun 3, 2013)

I saw that too 100%Natural! I'm kind of skeptical though about getting reimbursed. Lindy, I use Scotiabank, but we've had issues with them in the past over my name. I was originally added to the account with my maiden name, then when we got married I went and requested a name change, and they had me sign a card. A few months later when I went to deposit a check with my married name on it they said that wasn't the name on the account..blah blah blah. Typically I just use my husbands name on things like that because it saves me this kind of hassle.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 3, 2013)

Ouch that's not fair Krystal!

I got my reader today and I am so excited to try it and see how well it works at the mall.  My reception there is not the best but I have an iPhone now and it seems to get better reception than my Samsung did...

Here's hoping anyways...


----------



## misskat22 (Jun 3, 2013)

Good luck with it! I got the bank account sorted out, so now I'm just waiting for my reader, I only signed up last Monday, so I'm not expecting it yet, but would LOVE to have it before the weekend, I have a show that I think I could make a lot more money at if I had it available. I might have to check Future Shop or something and pick one up.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 4, 2013)

Krystal it did take a couple of weeks to get here - sorry.  Mine came out of California...


----------



## misskat22 (Jun 4, 2013)

My card reader arrived today! I have a show this weekend so I'll be trying it out!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 5, 2013)

Woot Woot!  How perfect!


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 17, 2013)

I finally got my reader!  Woot woot!  Now for a very dumb question.  Can you accept a regular debit (bank) card with the reader or is it just Visa and Mastercard?


----------



## Lindy (Jun 18, 2013)

Nope, just credit cards....


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Lindy!


----------



## scottief (Nov 19, 2014)

For everyone who has been using the square, how is it? I got it for my property maintenance business but have never used it. Do you bump up your prices to reflect the % that it cost to use it?  I'm wondering if its paying off having it and having to pay the % fee.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 19, 2014)

Definitely pays off having it.


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 19, 2014)

I just got one and I'm going to try it out this weekend.


----------



## tinytreats (Nov 20, 2014)

I've been using the square card reader for about a year and half now, and I think it's great! It's quick and does the job and it's easy to use. customers around my city are familiar with it because almost everyone at craft shows use them.


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 24, 2014)

Ok I got to use it twice this weekend and it was awesome. So simple and easy to use. And customers are cool with it. I was worried they would be worried about privacy or security issues but nope.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 24, 2014)

Have used mine for approx 3 years and love it. I do not charge a fee


----------



## pamielynn (Nov 24, 2014)

People spend more when you can take cards - just this weekend I was asked at least five times if I take cards- and with the growing popularity of Square, it seems that people are getting used to the system. I much prefer Square over Paypal's mobile service; the reporting is much better and I have way fewer issues with the app itself.
The fee is worth the added sales.


----------

